# about refund in Serum, I am shocked!



## Panda88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear all, 

Just heard from Serum I  couldn't get any refund if I have paid 4000 Euro for 2 cycles but only did one and not successful. Due  to my age, I have always no period now , there is no hope to use my own egg. I actually have paid more than 12000 euro last year for fibroid surgery, plus 4 cycles in total, etc. But I am very surprised to hear there won't be any refund, the reason is only because the invoice has been issued. The only way is to get Eur 1000 refund to use their donor, but they can't provide the donor ( not demanding but just because of the different background) I required and have explained clearly.

Just wondering whether I miss anything in this Ivf world? Is it Quite normal ? Is there anything I can do? 

Have been used to it that we do not have to worry about the refund in uk when I purchased the products or service. I didn't is expect to hear the answer. 

I am sorry to ask if this is a silly question. Thinking maybe it can remind the other people if there is the special situation like me when you decide to pay 2 cycles. 


Thank you. 
Kind regards


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Panda,

Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work. I debated for a long time about 1 or 2 cycles, and asked a lot of gals here for their opinions and what they decided. I also asked Serum about their policy.

The 2-cycle package deal is what they call shared-risk. If you opt for this, then you are paying for two cycles in a calendar year, regardless of whether the first is successful. There is no refund. If you're successful on the first go and have a live birth, then you sort of "overpay" for the single cycle, as odds are you won't go back right after giving birth to do another cycle in the same calendar year.  If you're not successful on the first go, then the two-cycle package means you're paying less for the second cycle than you would if you'd done it separately, and the clinic loses a bit of money with their expenses.

This is similar to other clinics I investigated, but to be fair I didn't look at anything in the UK.

It sounds like you're in a tough spot, where they don't have a donor for you to do a second cycle? Is it possible they will find one within the calendar year of your contract so you can still use the second cycle?


----------



## Panda88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you maybebaybee 

I have done 3 cycles , all failed.  

So it looks like a gambling so you may save  Eur 1000 if you do 2 cycle. or lose  1000 if pay 2 but only do one like me, so one cycle is Eur 4000 now. Still feel not reasonable. 

Unfortunately they can't find donor for me, have to search from other clinic. 


Wish you all the best. 

Panda


----------

